# Wet Sponge Instead Of Sanding



## rstarre

Can anyone give me the proper way to use a wet sponge instead of sanding.
A friend of mine had someone do an entire bathroom using a wet sponge. his wife did not want any dust in the house. The job was beautiful. I wish I was there when the guy did it.


----------



## Big Shoe

Years of experience,I'll let you know when the book comes out.arty:

Multiple thin coats,pulled tight, and knowing what not to sponge when you are sponging. :blink:

Or,all regular mud. you can sponge that all the way back to tape, but it takes longer.


----------



## Frankawitz

I have done this a few times it's alot more work, But we use Durabond 90 you trowel it down like plaster after it sets up, you shave any lines or high spots, then use a 14" trowel and a spronge use the spronge to wet the trowel then smooth down the Durabond, then once you have gone over the whole surface then you use the spronge and keeping the spronge damp not wet you burnish like plaster, the best spronges are the orange square ones they sell at the Depot I think they come 3 or 4 to a pack, oh and when you use the wet spronge technique be ready for a arm and shoulder work out:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Cole82

I don't wait for it to setup like Frank. There is a window where it is firm but not set up. That is when we hit it with drywall sponges. The drywall sponges are nice because if you get a high spot you can flip it over and use the scruber side and knock it down.

Cole

http://www.marshalltown.com/Products.aspx?D=300&S=323&C=C3134A


----------



## Frankawitz

Cole,
The reason I like to let it set up cause I have had it lose the bond and it pulled off, so once it starts to turn light gary is when we hit it, cause we wet it then trowel it this way it gets smooth as glass,


----------



## boman47k

> There is a window where it is firm but not set up


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cole82

Frankawitz said:


> Cole,
> The reason I like to let it set up cause I have had it lose the bond and it pulled off, so once it starts to turn light gary is when we hit it, cause we wet it then trowel it this way it gets smooth as glass,


I thought you ment FULLY cured. Yeah when it's starting to turn gray is when we hit it too. You can still fingure nail it but it isn't cured hard. 

We call that back troweling here and we only do that if there is no texture involved.

Cole


----------



## alanbj

forget wet sanding I use a dry rag:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

My grandfather only ever used a wet sponge, and either he was no darn good at it or the wet sponge never comes out perfect.....his joints looked like crap.


----------



## stp57

What say the queen of drywall finishing, Raven? It's nice to have her back online. Nice job photos on her site. That dimpled smile photo (covered with mud) will win over just about anyone.
Steve


----------



## stp57

So when you wet sponge, does it soften the mud to the point where it scores or gouges easily if not careful? I imagine this technic takes alot of practice?
Steve


----------



## Big Shoe

Yes it does scratch and gouge easily while you are working it. 

The sponge I prefer is a grouting sponge, very durable. 

Sponging works best on new drywall. Painted surfaces can turn into a nightmare. 

The first coat is the most important, it may be the only one if your lucky.

Keep a blaster fan,you may need it to dry edges sometimes.

You will learn from your mistakes.


----------



## Jimh77

*Big Shoe*

I am about to embark in this unsanding endeavor with the Wet Sponge.
Is there anything I really need to look out for using 90 minute mud mix?
I have always done dry sanding. I don't want to do it any more.
I'm too old to hold the sander now.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## D.E.P.S.

Jimh77 said:


> I am about to embark in this unsanding endeavor with the Wet Sponge.
> Is there anything I really need to look out for using 90 minute mud mix?
> I have always done dry sanding. I don't want to do it any more.
> I'm too old to hold the sander now.
> 
> Thanks
> Jim


 
*Don't think of the sponge as your sander*. The purpose of the sponge is the lather the surface of the compound while you tool the lather with a *knife* to fill the pits and feather the edges. I prefer the 6" knife for this but others may prefer a different size. It is all trial and error at first, but essentially all you need to do is work the wet sponge over the the surface until you get a good lather going. You use the knife to reuse the later by directing it over defects and killing the edges. It may sound pretty simple because it is "pretty simple". It just takes practice. Don't worry about screwing up at first because almost every does on the first couple attempts.


----------



## Nick R

I think if you are used to applying the compound neatly and know when something is feathered out enough, wet sponging works out. You're not going to be removing huge defects like some people do with sanding. I never understood over applying compound, if you put it on neat and tight, you can get by with the sponge. But I am not a drywaller, only small jobs and patches.


----------



## iDAHOchris

Wet sponges are good at knocking the edges out, not so good on heavily mudded areas. We will sponge the edges after sanding to smoothe out paper that gets roughed and to knock out the edge that sandpaper cant hit. Big orange ones are good, ring it almost completely out, no water dripping and pretend its a sanding sponge and you will get the hang of it


----------



## Mountain Man

Everybody knows how to do drywall...


----------



## mnld

Mountain Man said:


> Everybody knows how to do drywall...


......don't know bout that! I do it for a living and find myself more confused everyday


----------



## Mountain Man

You know what I'm saying. And you're right, it is an always evolving trade dealing with crap building, crap materials, the "I need it done yesterday" mentality. And oh ya, everybody knows how to do drywall!!


----------



## Magic

Carpet on a sanding pole...


----------

